# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Viscoso...

## João M Monteiro

Boas, 

Alguém me consegue identificar este "viscoso" ?
Está há uns dias no vidro e mexe-se pouco, mas vai limpando a alga

----------


## Ana Couto

Ola Joao

Isto parece mais uma postura do que um animal... 
Talvez daqui a um tempo já saibas de que animal se trata  :Wink: 

Ana

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ana, 
Inicialmente também me parecia, mas...mudou de sítio

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João

Eu tambem apostaria em uma postura tambem.

Quanto a possivel ligeira deslocação, não será da propria corrente?
É possivel que a corrente no aquario faça mover a postura que não de descola precisamente devido a sua viscusidade.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Não acho que tenha sido a corrente. Deslocou-se aí uns 10 cms desde o 1º sítio onde a/o vi (no vidro da frente) até onde está agora (no ângulo entre vidro frontal e lateral). 
Bem sei que parece mesmo uma postura, bem sei...mas não tenho a certeza
Vou aguardar mais uns dias, mas o mais provável é, entretanto, desaparecer

----------


## Julio Macieira

a que tive tambem aguentou uns dias, mas começou a soltar-se aos poucos até que desapareceu  :JmdEffraye:

----------


## Ana Couto

Joao

O 'viscoso' tem um aspecto consistente, de um organismo único? ou parece composto de "varias peças" iguais? Se for a última, tira um pouco e tenta perceber o que é fora do aquário, com luz mais forte. Pelo menos era o que eu faria...

Ana

----------

